# Spiel der Räder bei angezogener Bremse



## Marcl1986 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, habe bemerkt das mein neues Cube Analog 2015 im Stand bei angezogener Bremse sich die Räder dennoch bewegen vor und zurück einige Millimeter die Bremsscheibe jedoch bewegt sich dabei nicht, es gibt ein lautes knacken dazu...
Was kann die Ursache sein?
Speichen sind gefühlt fest...
Danke im voraus für tipps


----------



## Truk (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich tippe auf die Bremsen!
Bremssättel fest? Befestigungsschrauben überprüfen! 
Beläge gesichert? Bei Magura z. B. muss da jeweils ein Stift reingeschraubt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (20. Dezember 2015)

Meist das Spiel,in den Belägen selber, sehr gerne bei Shimano..
Finger drauf und dan mal probieren.


----------



## Truk (20. Dezember 2015)

...auf jeden Fall saugefährlich und unverantwortlich, falls du das Rad neu gekauft hattest!


----------



## Marcl1986 (20. Dezember 2015)

Naja werd später mal sehen ob ich etwas finde sonst gehts Montag in die Werkstatt... Danke für die tipps


----------



## Marcl1986 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab mal ein Video gemacht, es sieht so aus als liegt es an der Bremse, das was Normansbike schrieb... Ist das normal?


----------



## Normansbike (20. Dezember 2015)

Marcl1986 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Video gemacht, es sieht so aus als liegt es an der Bremse, das was Normansbike schrieb... Ist das normal?


Ja! Habe ich bei der xt, xtr und slx... Ist föllig normal!


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Dezember 2015)

Truk schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall saugefährlich und unverantwortlich, falls du das Rad neu gekauft hattest!




wat nen stuss wenn man netmal weis woran es liegt......



ist völlig normal das die beläge etwas spiel haben


----------



## Marcl1986 (20. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man nur aufs rad und der Bremsscheibe achtet hat man den Eindruck das das Rad mehr Spiel hat als die Scheibe...liegt aber wohl an dem Größenunterschied das es einen falschen Eindruck hinterlässt aber bei genauer suche sieht man dann das eigentliche Problem...aber es klingt nicht gesund


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Dezember 2015)

Im fahrbetrieb kommt das ja nicht vor


----------



## Normansbike (20. Dezember 2015)

Marcl1986 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur aufs rad und der Bremsscheibe achtet hat man den Eindruck das das Rad mehr Spiel hat als die Scheibe...liegt aber wohl an dem Größenunterschied das es einen falschen Eindruck hinterlässt aber bei genauer suche sieht man dann das eigentliche Problem...aber es klingt nicht gesund IST ES ABER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKing (28. Dezember 2015)

"vor und zurückbewegen" - seit wann bremst man auf einem MTB denn Rückwärtsfahrend? Die Beläge sind in der Bremszange nicht fixiert, die haben nach vorne und hinten etwas Platz. Sobald sie beim Bremsen "vorn" angestoßen sind, packt die Bremse. Zurück wandern sie nur, wenn du im Stand rumfuchtelst.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Dezember 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> "vor und zurückbewegen" - seit wann bremst man auf einem MTB denn Rückwärtsfahrend? Die Beläge sind in der Bremszange nicht fixiert, die haben nach vorne und hinten etwas Platz. Sobald sie beim Bremsen "vorn" angestoßen sind, packt die Bremse. Zurück wandern sie nur, wenn du im Stand rumfuchtelst.


Naja, bei technischen Sachen kommt es mal vor das ich etwas zurückrolle und Bremse. Hör ich da was? Kann sein, ist aber egal. Denn es ist ja alles ok. Laufen soll der Bock und das zuverlässig, wenn dann da was rappelt und nicht weiter schlimm ist ist es mir egal....


----------

